# Discus, planted tanks and algea eaters



## agmurf (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm just wondering what most do with their tanks as far as algea eaters go?

I have discus and wondering what kind of algea eaters everyone uses that are compatable with discus?
Do most even have algea eaters or do you keep your tanks up so well that it isn't needed?
I'm interested in anything that will help. 
I have heard that otto catfish do well, and I heard they sometimes leach onto the discus. Regular plecos get too big and end up-rooting the plants. I also heard that bristle nose plecos do ok but I don't know if the will suck on the plants.


thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've never heard of Otto's leaching onto fish. I think you may be thinking of Chinese Algea Eaters (CAE). 

I think that Otto's and small plecos (bristlenose or Clown) would do well. Siamese Algae Eaters (SAE) might be to hyper for a Dicuss tank.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, I kept ottos & clown plecos with my discus with no problems. Just make sure you drop a few algae tabs in to make sure they are well fed, and you won't have a problem. Some Amano shrimp would go well too.


----------



## agmurf (Jul 9, 2006)

Ajax said:


> Yeah, I kept ottos & clown plecos with my discus with no problems. Just make sure you drop a few algae tabs in to make sure they are well fed, and you won't have a problem. Some Amano shrimp would go well too.


I was wondering about the amano shrimp but thought the discus might eat them.

I was also wondering if some people don't have any algea eaters at all and how they control it if they do? I did read that people do 50% water changes weekly but I don't think I can keep up with that at this time. I need to come up with a faster/easier way of doing water changes.

Not sure what's going on with the ottos as I had 6 and know 2 died and can't find the others.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

The Python (which you can get at Petsmart/Petco) is pretty fast and easy for water changes. The Amanos get big enough that the discus won't be able to eat them.


----------



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

How big is your tank? What is your lighting, and filtration? Do you use CO2? What type of plants are you growing or wishing to grow? 50% water changes are great if you can do them. If you are using the bucket of water trick on a large aquarium I would not want to do them either. I change about 40% of my water once or twice a week in my 90 gallon planted tank. I rarely carry a bucket and I do it while watching t.v. or playing on the computer. I could change my water everyday and would not care. My set up includes a powerhead that I use as a water pump, a big 38 gallon rubbermaid tote, and 25 ft of hose I purchase at the local hardwate store. Make sure you take your powerhead/water pump with you so you know the hose fits it. I fill the tote in my bath tub hook the pump to the hose and turn it on. To drain just put hose in tank and siphon to bathtub.


----------



## DefChilde (May 15, 2006)

trenac said:


> I've never heard of Otto's leaching onto fish.


In response I show you this picture from Shalu's tank...








.

I do believe that Shalu is a member here also... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/11359-shalus-100-gallon-tank-updated-04-a.html

And that definately is an otto sucking on a discus.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Well I guess after watching the ottos in my new tank eat snails, I shouldn't be too surprised. I can't believe a discus would tolerate that very long.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, I have heard of ottos and other sucker fish leeching onto discus. But I am not sure if they do any real damage or if they are just more of a nuisance.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

DefChilde... I've seen it all now [smilie=r:


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I had group of 8 oto cats in my planted Discus tank many time, they did well in winter when the water was kept at 80 degree F. However, I lost them all when the water reached 85+ in the summer. I think they can't take the heat.

Now I have CAEs and they are doing well in hot temperature. Five of them cleaned out all my brush algae. And I had BAAAD brush algae problem then.


----------



## Smokin_Cache (May 22, 2006)

I have otos with my discus now and have only lost one because he decided to eat to close to the overflow. My tank swings from 86 to 88F.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

agmurf said:


> I was wondering about the amano shrimp but thought the discus might eat them.
> 
> I was also wondering if some people don't have any algea eaters at all and how they control it if they do? I did read that people do 50% water changes weekly but I don't think I can keep up with that at this time. I need to come up with a faster/easier way of doing water changes.
> 
> Not sure what's going on with the ottos as I had 6 and know 2 died and can't find the others.


IMO, Ottos are not good tank mates for Discus. Get some ancistrus and farlowella, they will leave the Discus alone and the Discus will leave them alone. They can take the 90 degrees plus heat sometimes needed in a Discus tank. Shrimp do not survive in my Wild Discus tank, they get hunted down, shrimp in my Domestic Discus tank are not bothered. Depending on how much water you need, a storage system is best. Here is a link to mine, water changes are now a breeze but then I use 200 gallons a week.....DC
http://www.fellowshipofthefish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37


----------



## agmurf (Jul 9, 2006)

andy485 said:


> How big is your tank? What is your lighting, and filtration? Do you use CO2? What type of plants are you growing or wishing to grow? My set up includes a powerhead that I use as a water pump, a big 38 gallon rubbermaid tote, and 25 ft of hose I purchase at the local hardwate store. Make sure you take your powerhead/water pump with you so you know the hose fits it. I fill the tote in my bath tub hook the pump to the hose and turn it on. To drain just put hose in tank and siphon to bathtub.


75 g tank, coralife with 260w of light, 2 canister filters plus 2 power heads with one on a sponge filter and the other on an undergravel filter. Co2 is on the way but not used at the moment.

great idea and thanks


----------



## agmurf (Jul 9, 2006)

diablocanine said:


> IMO, Ottos are not good tank mates for Discus. Get some ancistrus and farlowella, they will leave the Discus alone and the Discus will leave them alone. They can take the 90 degrees plus heat sometimes needed in a Discus tank. Shrimp do not survive in my Wild Discus tank, they get hunted down, shrimp in my Domestic Discus tank are not bothered. Depending on how much water you need, a storage system is best. Here is a link to mine, water changes are now a breeze but then I use 200 gallons a week.....DC
> http://www.fellowshipofthefish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37


I was thinking it was probably the heat that killed them.

Great link and idea. I don't think I can get all that stuff but I'll probably at least make up one of the pvc change units.

thanks for the info


----------



## GeoffinSTL (Jul 17, 2006)

i have 6 otos, a farowella, a rubber lip and a SAE in my 75 discus tank. none of those fish bother the discus at all. the otos definitly have their work cut out for them right now so that may be why they leave em alone. i really like the farowellas but they can be hard to find


----------



## istellas (May 9, 2006)

I have 10 otos at my 500 lt aquarium with 6 adult discus. The temperature in the summer gets to 30-31 deg Celcius here. The last two years I have this aquarium, I have never lost an oto! But I must agree with diablocanine, put some ancistrus (sp3 or sp4). They do a great job (even better than my otos) and they don't bother discus at all.


----------

